
Waving Goodbuy: Facebook’s Big Whiff on Traffic of Commercial Intent - jkopelman
http://hunterwalk.com/2013/06/28/waving-goodbuy-facebooks-big-whiff-on-traffic-of-commercial-intent/
======
magerleagues
I'd much rather see elf boobs than Apple ads.

I think eventually FB will figure this problem out. Your article is on point;
I've thought about this before.

